# Custom Flashlight vs. Sunwayman V10R Ti+?



## davidhunternyc (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello, 
I have been a member now for awhile. I often visit these forums to learn about new flashlights. My only purchase thus far has been a Sunwayman V10R Ti+. I am completely happy with it but I am itching to see what flashlights are now better. I have noticed the M11R Ti Dream with Trits? Which flashlights are smaller, sleeker, more powerful, more precise, has better battery life, and just simply better all around? Should I go custom? Will any custom flashlight stand the test of time or will they all be doomed to technological advancements? If so, as of Nov. 2015, what would be your dream flashlight, cost-no-object? Thanks.
David


----------



## archimedes (Nov 15, 2015)

Unlimited budget ... McGizmo.

Some vintage versions sell for more now than when new, even stock, and despite "outdated" emitters.

The Aleph-compatible series are modular, so are easy to upgrade with new light engines, as technology improves.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 15, 2015)

For the roughly similar size, perhaps u can consider TinyDC, Sinner Customs & as mentioned, McGizmo... 

TinyDC & Sinner uses 18350 cells which can have a slightly longer runtime as compared to the 16340. But they do not have the flexibility of the rotary ring control...


----------



## davidhunternyc (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you. I do love the simplicity of the rotary ring control. You just turn the flashlight and then twist it to the desired brightness. No manual or learning curve needed. Totally intuitive.


----------



## davidhunternyc (Nov 16, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Unlimited budget ... McGizmo.
> 
> Some vintage versions sell for more now than when new, even stock, and despite "outdated" emitters.
> 
> The Aleph-compatible series are modular, so are easy to upgrade with new light engines, as technology improves.



As of now, which McGizmo?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2015)

All of em ... [emoji317]

I like the SunDrop best personally, but most would probably choose the Haiku as the best "general purpose" option.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 16, 2015)

TBH if you like the UI on the V10R then you may likely find a lot of customs do not suit your fancy. They can be limited to just a few levels and require clicking through levels to get from one to another. I have several of the V10R lights and love them a lot.

You may check out the HDS Rotary as a high quality light with similar features and a bit more robustness.


----------



## davidhunternyc (Nov 16, 2015)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> TBH if you like the UI on the V10R then you may likely find a lot of customs do not suit your fancy. They can be limited to just a few levels and require clicking through levels to get from one to another. I have several of the V10R lights and love them a lot.
> 
> You may check out the HDS Rotary as a high quality light with similar features and a bit more robustness.



I was just reading about the HDS Rotary and went to their website. I decide to customize it and here is what I chose: 



Custom EDC Rotary
Item # CRoC325LsRfBsb18680FCno
Description: rotary, 325 lm, sapphire, flood, svr bzl, blk bdy, 18680, flush btn, no clip.



All in all in came in at $440. Not bad. 

But is the Haiku better? Or is the Sunwayman M11R Ti Dream better? Too confusing for me. Where oh where can I purchase a Haiku?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2015)

You could also consider a vintage HDS Ra in titanium ....


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 16, 2015)

You can read up on the Haiku over at the McGizmo sub-forum. Lots of information and sales threads there. It's a great light but it depends on what you are looking for. Do you want an infinite UI light or to click through levels. 

You can save a few bucks on the HDS by skipping on the sapphire lens. It actually had less light transmission than the stock UCL glass lens. The stock UCL lens is really thick and I don't think anything would break it unless you really tried. 

If a triple tickles your fancy take a look at the Sinner. You should also take a look at Oveready at the Moddolar line of lights.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 16, 2015)

davidhunternyc said:


> I was just reading about the HDS Rotary and went to their website. I decide to customize it and here is what I chose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not have a Haiku so i can't comment on it. But if u are comparing a Haiku & HDS against a Sunwayman, they are on quite a different level. 

Like what SOYCD mentioned, if you are comfortable with a control ring light, just go ahead with the HDS. You can't go that wrong with it.. I absolutely love mine & it can take alot of abuse (not that i do that on purpose)..


----------



## criollo (Nov 16, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Unlimited budget ... McGizmo.
> 
> Some vintage versions sell for more now than when new, even stock, and despite "outdated" emitters.
> 
> The Aleph-compatible series are modular, so are easy to upgrade with new light engines, as technology improves.



+1

Well said


----------



## gunga (Nov 16, 2015)

Okluma TinyDC Ti. Sweet Machining and triple LEDS. Fits 17mm circuits so a lot easier to upgrade than a McGizmo. This is the new standard for me.

Jeff is also a responsive builder who is a great guy. Note that availablity is limited.


----------



## davidhunternyc (Nov 16, 2015)

gunga said:


> Okluma TinyDC Ti. Sweet Machining and triple LEDS. Fits 17mm circuits so a lot easier to upgrade than a McGizmo. This is the new standard for me.
> 
> Jeff is also a responsive builder who is a great guy. Note that availablity is limited.



Thank you for the info. Yes, are triple LED's better than the single LED's? I don't know? I have now had my Sunwayman V10R Ti for 5 years now. I don't want to be a collector of lights. I am just looking for the one perfect light that will make my V10R Ti look like 5 year old technology and blow it out of the water in every way.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 16, 2015)

I just learned in this thread of the Okluma TinyDC (and here I thought I was staying up on things). That's a really nice Tri-EDC style design. How would you compare it to the Sinner?

I notice the Sinner doesn't use a McClicky. I see a reverse clicky in there instead. My understanding was that a reverse clicky, while enhancing some operational features, presents more resistance and less current handling in the switch. Maybe the newer ones are better. 

Discussions like this tend to be very subjective and personal in terms of what a person is looking for. 

I agree that the build quality of the Sunwayman lights is not up there with the build quality of the McGizmo or HDS lights, but it is still in many ways a "better" light because of the size to performance ratio, the quality of the output and the UI. While I am happy to EDC a V10R Ti (noted that it is heavily modded with a electronic switch and a Jeff Hanko clip) for day to day, night time around the house, etc - when it comes to heavy duty use and abuse (ie: hiking in the woods, working in the furnace room, changing a car tire) I would go for the HDS for it's ruggedness.

There are also other custom lights out there with other UIs and interfaces that are worth taking a look at. There's Data's Spy007 which is a great light.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 16, 2015)

davidhunternyc said:


> Thank you for the info. Yes, are triple LED's better than the single LED's? I don't know? I have now had my Sunwayman V10R Ti for 5 years now. I don't want to be a collector of lights. I am just looking for the one perfect light that will make my V10R Ti look like 5 year old technology and blow it out of the water in every way.



Honestly I don't think triples are better than single LED lights. They are much too floody for me and make up for lack of throw with lots of lumens. I suppose it depends on your use. If you want to light up a room with lots of flood that will drain a 18350 battery very quickly then maybe a triple is for you, if you want a light with some throw to it - maybe not. 

Share with us some thoughts - what do you think it would take to make your 5 year old light look like a dinosaur? If you think it's just a new LED then you could have your V10R Ti upgraded to something newer. You could go HiCRI with a Nichia 219B/C. You could go XP-L HI and get better tint, better beam and more light. The control ring on the V10R can be tweaked for lower low. You can try to source an electronic switch (made by Steve Ku and also a few runs by myself) to replace the clicky tailcap switch. You could have the logo removed from the bezel and the light stonewashed. Have a better clip installed.

Take a look at some of the custom work I've done to my V10R Ti lights:


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 16, 2015)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Take a look at some of the custom work I've done to my V10R Ti lights:


Nice! I'd love a Hanko gunner grip 18650 body for my newly acquired V10R Ti+, but I'm thinking it'll be too $$$ for me.

I'd have the LED swapped to an XM-L2, XP-L, or XP-L in the tint of your choice and keep rocking it. BUT, I'd also add a new light to the stable.


----------

